
Cambridge Analytica Execs Caught Discussing Extortion and Fake News - SonicSoul
https://www.wired.com/story/cambridge-analytica-execs-caught-discussing-extortion-and-fake-news/
======
bkdbkd
The aforementioned video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpbeOCKZFfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpbeOCKZFfQ)

